# Want to get wheels widened



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

I kind of like the way the stock wheels look, I've heard people send them to a place called Weldcraft. I don't know exactly where that is located, anyone in Texas more specifically around Houston that knows of a good shop that could take my stock rears cut them and reweld them to fit 10" tires? I assume that would be around 275-285's but I might be wrong.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Weldcraft is in Michigan,. They do an awesome job. The widest I'd shoot for is 9-9 1/2". I got 285s to fit nicely on 9" wheels


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Weldcraft is in Michigan,. They do an awesome job. The widest I'd shoot for is 9-9 1/2". I got 285s to fit nicely on 9" wheels


Whats the price tag for having just the 2 rear wheels done to 9"? How long did it take to get them to finnish your wheels , if you don't mind me asking .Thanx for any input .


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I got it done 5 years ago. I think it's about $225 per right now. I had them dropped off and picked up as I'm in Michigan. It took about a week


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanx for the info on Weldcraft , i'm calling them tomarrow to get a price. I'm about 30 minutes from them , so there wont be any shipping cost here lol . I went to Harlow tire today to ask them what size MT Drag Radial will fit my 06 and they suggested a 275/40/ r15.....(26 x 10) , but suggested a 9" rim , Hence Weldcraft lol. Might be a stupid question but Svede you had your rims added to on the back half of the rim correct ??? i seen they can add to either the front half or back half . Oh and factory 17" gto rim is 8" wide correct ?Thanx for your help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup the stock wheel is 8" wide. They add width to the back side. The stock 17s don't have a lip on the front side to add to anyways. 275s will fit nicely. I added a 5mm spacer to bring the wheel back out from the inner fender a touch and mildly rolled the fenders.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll have to do fender mods with the 275's ???


----------

